# Exotic Epic Chicken Stew..



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't impress easily, but this recipe I followed closely tonight just blew us away with the very unusual and delicious combinations of flavors. I thought it sounded good, but neither of us expected to be so impressed.  It's hard to not be really dramatic here. 
For the two of us I cut the recipe in half and to be fair, followed it closely. The bottom line, is I wouldn't change a thing even though I'm a control freak like many of us. Holy cow, this recipe is mind blowing! 

https://www.today.com/recipes/padma-lakshmi-s-chicken-pepper-stew-t119335


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

That's quite an endorsement [emoji2] I'll be saving it to try.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 9, 2017)

I think you picked a good one when you discovered this recipe.  You are right, I don't think I would change anything either by the looks of the ingredients.    As much as my mind says, add gramma's dumplings to the stew, I think I would make biscuits to serve alongside and be happy.  Sooo copied and pasted.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks and sounds delish, Kay!  Are cerignola olives the pretty fluorescent green ones we see at Costco?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 9, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Looks and sounds delish, Kay!*  Are cerignola olives the pretty fluorescent green ones we see at Costco?*



Yes, they are Dawg. However, the closest thing SC could find in this one store town was Mezzetta brand "Castelvetrano Italian pitted olives" and the flavor profile is close from what I've read. They're sure tasty out of the jar.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 9, 2017)

That looks complicated and delicious. Just the kind of recipe I like! Don’t know if I can find the olives, though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2017)

JustJoel said:


> That looks complicated and delicious. Just the kind of recipe I like! Don’t know if I can find the olives, though.


The recipe says you can substitute vinegar for the olives, which is what I will do. We're not olive fans here, except for good olive oil.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 10, 2017)

Copied and saved. The flavor profile sounds delish, what with the apricots, chicken and olives.  I've seen the Castelvetrano olives here in my grocery store too, so will probably go ahead with those since they've gotten such a good review in past posts here. 

Thank you for sharing, Kay...great pic!


----------

